# Did i pick right cam



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

A few months ago i picked up a 65 tempest with a blown motor. I had a 67 326 from my lemans laying around so i put that in it. Before i put the mototr in i had the cam out so i installed the cam and corrisponding components. Had a few oiling issues so i ordered new cam and lifters. I was kinda in a hurry to get the motor back together and running so i really didnt research for best cam. Its going to be my everyday driver pretty much except for heavy rain days and severe snow and cold. Motoris a 67 326 and was rebiult with stock bottom end, minor head work, roller chain and performer rpm intake. I just picked the comp xe262 cam with comp 852b lifters. Heads have 7/16 screw in studs, stiffer springs and rollor tip rockers. Not looking for an all out performance cam just something with a little lope to it. M21 tranny and 10 bolt 373 gears. Because i was in a rush and didnt research for best cam just want to get some opinions of if there is a better cam i could of picked. Is my cam to big, too much lift, bad profile anything so if i decide to change cams in thr future i have a better idea of what to get. Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The XE262 and XE268 cams are excellent if you have 9:1 compression or less. They are designed to stuff the cylinders at low rpms, and really work well. Have a friend who runs an XE 268 in a 9:1 389, and it flat out flies. That said, if you have the small chamber, high compression heads on your engine, an XE is not a good choice....likely to detonate. If you have the 8.25:1 heads on your engine, it's an excellent choice. For a high compression 326, an 068 grind would be the way to go. It'll be a bit choppy in the little 326, but provide a ton of mid range power and be good on gas, too.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

Have the 140 heads so i think its the 9.5.1 comp heads


----------

